# Crawfish?



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I was just thinking that crawdad's might be a good source of forageable protein in an emergency. I haven't tried it yet, but I know that fairly good-sized crawfish can be found in golf course ponds, etc.

This site has a lot of good information, but I can't really visualize this trap:
How To Catch Crawfish

This trap made from a 2-liter bottle sounds like it should be easy to make:
How To Make Crawfish Traps From Plastic Bottles

Here is a recipe that I found:
Crawdad Fried Rice Recipe


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

When there was no meat we ate fowl. When there was no fowl we ate crawdaddies. When there was no crawdaddies we ate sand.

You ate what?

We ate sand.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL! Only one problem. I so don't want to eat crawdads out of a neighborhood golf course pond full of TrueGreen Chemlawn, fertilizers, oil, and antifreeze. 

Doesn't this guy post on the vehicle threads?


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Freshwater shrimp. A staple in many places in the South where I grew up.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you need a permit to trap for them, but you can get plenty, I always get mine from rivers/creeks, never from standing water

i make tubular traps out of rolled 1/2" wire mesh with one-way conical entrances on the ends


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Great Britain has tons of American Crawfish in about 90% of its rivers due to them being imported in the 70s 

you have to get a permit to trap for them there as well, but you can get dozens of kilos of essentially free food every day

heck sell some to a fish-monger, or trade for something they have


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

We have crayfish in Canada too but they are very small.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Good eating.....boiled, fried, or roasted. The creeks that run through our BOL are loaded with them.


----------



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

I love them! They are one of my favorite foods. And wading around a clear cold stream with a headlight and a gig is a great way to spend a summer night. If you buy your gig head you might want to grind the barbs off. We've even used forks tied to sticks when spontaneous gigging has broken out. If you want to trap minnow traps work good to. Just throw in some bacon or something and come back later.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh yes. They are tasty. Tons of them live in the creek running through my pasture. A little tricky to catch at times but worth the effort if you are hungry.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have them around here too but I've never eaten one.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

They really aren't bad. If you like shrimp or lobster, they sort of taste the same. I usually boil them up and eat them with liberal amounts of butter.


----------

